# dump1090 / lighttpd - connection refused

## statikregimen

Greetings,

Just bought an RTL-SDR.com device to feed ADS-B data to some projects.

At first, I ran dump1090 --net, but the web interface was MIA. Using netstat, I did not see where anything was listening on port 8080. I noticed in /usr/share/dump1090, there is a lighttpd.conf file as well as an html/ directory containing the web app.

So rather than continuing on the assumption that dump1090 had an HTTP server built in (I noticed in some RaspPi instructions that it installed Lighttpd as a dependency), I went ahead and installed Lighttpd myself, and added a line to include the dump1090 config file. Now I seem to be listening on both ports 80 and 8080, however browsing to 127.0.0.1 in Firefox, I get "Unable to connect" and with Links from the command line, I get "Connection Refused" on both ports. Port 80 also still fails without the dump1090 config included. Of course, I tried emptying my iptables, and rebooting, to cover basics. There's simply nothing in the lighttpd logs (access.log is literally empty, and error.log just shows start/stop warnings).

```
# netstat -tan | grep LISTEN

tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:631           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:27036           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     

tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:57343         0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     

tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:27060         0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:22              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     

tcp6       0      0 ::1:631                 :::*                    LISTEN     

tcp6       0      0 :::80                   :::*                    LISTEN     

tcp6       0      0 :::22                   :::*                    LISTEN
```

I'm not sure how to drill down further as to what would be causing this. And also am I on the right path with dump1090+lighttpd?

I've installed and configured many web servers in my life, and can count on 0 hands the number of times I've failed this hard  :Sad: 

Thanks for reading!

----------

## statikregimen

UPDATE:

So I finally noticed lighttpd was only listening on ipv6....Can't make this up...Actually pasted the answer to part of my problem in the question  :Mad: 

Solution for lighttpd: In /etc/lighttpd/lighttpd.conf I changed server.use-ipv6 to disable, and restarted lighttpd. It is now serving up an index.html file I created (I'm normally used to a Linux distribution to provide a default index.html, and also work out of the box).

Still troubleshooting dump1090...

Another update:

For funsies, I tried creating raw symbolic links of all the files/dirs in /usr/share/dump1090/html to /var/www/localhost/htdocs and it finally loaded a fully functional map. However, it can't seem to communicate with a running instance of dump1090, so I get no aircraft data on the map. Conclusion: I definitely have a fundamental configuration issue so I'll just have to suss it out step by step. But I do appreciate any insight.

EDIT: I decided to rearrange some assets and use a Debian server for the task.

----------

## steveybaby2

I've just installed dump1090 and had similar issues. I've raised a bug, hopefully it will be fixed (https://bugs.gentoo.org/769881).

Here's what I did to get the local web interface working:

* there is no mention of lighttpd being a dependency so added that manually

* the /usr/share/dump1090/lighttpd.conf wasn't included in /etc/lighttpd/lighttpd.conf, so added:

include "/usr/share/dump1090/lighttpd.conf"

* I explicitly needed to enable mod_alias in /usr/share/dump1090/lighttpd.conf by uncommenting near the top

* the /usr/share/dump1090/lighttpd.conf referenced and expected its html files under a different base, so symlinked /usr/share/dump1090 => /usr/share/dump1090-fa

* restarted lighttpd and could see the map but no aircraft

* created the expected /run/dump1090-fa directory, and chmod 777'd it

* ran the dump1090 command with the extra --write-json parameter, e.g. dump1090 --interactive --net --enable-agc --write-json /run/dump1090-fa/

After these steps I visited localhost:8080 and saw aircraft on the map! Hope this helps.

----------

